# Selection of Canadian Fruit Jars (No Crowns or Improved Gems)



## Raypadua (Jun 18, 2019)

Just for fun I went outside and took a few pic's of some of my Canadian Fruit jars (no Crown or Improved Gem jars of which I have LOTS of!!!).  I Should have included some Mid West jars...next time 




Sorry they are upside down...not sure how to upload properly


----------



## RCO (Jun 18, 2019)

mostly I just find " crown jars " around here and a lot are broken , although I imagine there were other brands used locally 

do have an unusual jar I found years ago in the garage in a box , should try and find it , it might be something people are interested in seeing , not sure of the brand or country of origin


----------



## Raypadua (Jun 19, 2019)

Yup, LOTS of Crowns out there but that makes it fun as well since there are so many varieties made by different glass houses for such a long time!  Can fill a room with a serious collection of Crowns!

Your province should have loads of different and rare jars all around so the selection should be much better than here in Winnipeg   It's hard to even find the Manitoba made jars like Mid West and Acme Seal so pickings are slim.  

Pls. do post your unusual jars!!!


----------

